# SS Mechanician history



## powerboatman (Dec 23, 2011)

I am currently researching my family history & have discovered that my great uncle was one of the crew who served & lost his life with the the sinking of the "SS. Mechanician". He was "Sub lieutenant Eng. Henry James Harris". I would be extremely grateful if anyone could supply me with any further information regarding the history of the SS. Mechanician, it's design, service history or photos of her & her crew. From my research I have found a lot of general information about the "SS Mechanician" a merchant ship, built at Belfast by Workman, Clarke & Co in 1900 for Harrison Ltd of Liverpool. Although I am unable to get any detailed information such as crew lists, plans , sailing history etc. She was taken over by the Royal Navy in April 1917, being commissioned 20 June of that year, for use as a 'Commissioned armed escort ship', fitted with 2 x 6in and 2 x 4in guns, her role being to escort convoys. : My great uncle was serving as a "Sub lieutenant Eng" his name was "Henry James Harris", from his rank & the fact that he was an engineer I would assume that he was probably stationed in the engine or boiler room when the ship was torpedoed. : Under the command of Captain James Nicholson, I understand she was en-route to Plymouth from the Thames estuary when she was attacked at 02.50. She was hit by two torpedoes, thirty minutes apart, the first exploding against number six hold which caused the stokehold to flood; the second hit the boiler room. : Does anyone know where I can enquire to gain any further infnformation on her sailings, crew & service history.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

not really an answer to your question i presume that you have seen these web sites
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3039823

http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/4050.html

http://www.naval-history.net/xDKCas1918-01Jan.htm from naval-history list of those lost below

Mechanician, commissioned escort ship, torpedoed and sunk by UB.35 in English Channel
CHAPMAN, Donald F, Ty/Engineer Sub Lieutenant, RNR
COOKSON, William H, Leading Seaman (RFR B 2690), SS 582
GRIERSON, John, Ty/Engineer Sub Lieutenant, RNR
HARRIS, Henry J, Ty/Engineer Sub Lieutenant, RNR
KAY, Thomas, Trimmer, MMR, 928515
LAWRIE, George, Signalman, J 1909 (Dev)
LUSCOMBE, Louis A, Signalman, RNVR, Bristol Z 5698
MULRINE, Thomas J, Signalman, RNVR, Clyde Z 8260
O'BRIEN, Edward, Fireman, MMR, 896781
OLIVER, William, Fireman, MMR, 924181
PUDDY, Thomas, Petty Officer, 179736
RICHARDSON, Alfred, Fireman, MMR, 918957
WEAVER, Thomas, 2nd Steward, MMR, 785588
WEIR, Andrew, Ordinary Seaman, J 60531 (Dev)
WILLIAMS, Richard, Fireman, MMR, 712876
WOOD, Frederick, Fireman, MMR, 414024

Ray


----------



## powerboatman (Dec 23, 2011)

*SS Mechanician*

Many thanks to Ray for the information, I had seen most of the sites but not the last with the lost crew list.
What I would really like to know is where I can enquire to gain any further information on her design, plans, previous sailing crew & service history
I have not been able to get any information from the shipyard or her owner's.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

*Mechanician*

The only thing I can find about the Mechanician from
the Harrison Line Catalogue of Ship's Photographs 1998
is a tiny photo and the fact she was with Harrisons from
1900 to 1918 and was of 9044 gross tonnage.

I have a scanner on order, and when it arrives I will
attempt to scan this small photo and post on this site.

Pat Baker.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

I've researched this vessel and have quite a lot of information on it particularly relating to the cir***stances of loss. There are a number of photos of her in existence. Send me a PM and I'll let you know what I've got.

Dave W


----------



## powerboatman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Dave i'd love to hear what you have, not sure how to send a pm or where to on here.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

powerboatman said:


> Hi Dave i'd love to hear what you have, not sure how to send a pm or where to on here.


 Click on "wightspirit" and you will see how it is done.


----------

